# [SOLVED] kenmore fridge water inlet valve



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a kenmore side by side, and found the water inlet valve in back, part #
2205762, the plastic has cracked due to freezing at some point. The part # is good and can be found, for around $70. WOW, i only need the plastic housing! So, i carefully took it apart, and sealed the cracks with JB weld, and have not tried it yet, but am suspicious that it will fail, like when I'm not around. It's in a garage, so not worried much about ruining a floor.
So, what are my chances of finding a used valve, simply to salvage the plastic housing? Thx for any advice.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: kenmore fridge water inlet valve*

Check this guy out, maybe he can help you:

http://www.davesrepair.com/vintageparts.htm

But I would try the JB weld fix as it just may work. It is good stuff, I always keep a few tubes around.

BG


----------



## drmax (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: kenmore fridge water inlet valve*



Basementgeek said:


> Check this guy out, maybe he can help you:
> 
> http://www.davesrepair.com/vintageparts.htm
> 
> ...


You Again.....? :grin: Hello! (pressure washer pump)
The weld didn't work. I found 1 used on ebay for $25 shipped. (indiana)


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Glad you got it fixed ray:

Sure, I remember the power washer thread.

BG


----------

